# keine Internet verbindung [gelöst]

## Demmaro

Hallo habe ein neu Installiertes gentoo System, habe keine Internet verbindung dhcp ist installiert  es soll Automatiscch eine IP Adresse entsehen

habe versucht mit livcd zu starten

nach

```
# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo
```

danach wollte ich die Datei

```

conf.d/net
```

nachträglich bearbeiten mit befehl

```

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/net
```

wollte die zeile eitragen

```
config_eth0="dhcp"

```

aber es wird nicht übernommen nach dem ich die eintsellungen vornehme und neu starte mit livcd ist die einstellung in dercon.d/net nicht mehr daLast edited by Demmaro on Tue Mar 06, 2012 4:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Demmaro

Wie kann ich nachträglich die Netzwerkeinstellungen vornehmen.

----------

## papahuhn

```
# mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo
```

Kam hier noch ein chroot? Wenn nein, hast du im folgenden Verlauf nur die Konfigurationsdatei des Live-Systems editiert.

```

# nano -w /etc/conf.d/net
```

Ohne chroot hättest Du /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/net editieren sollen.

----------

## Demmaro

danke für den hinweis habs hab die konfigurieren können

hat den Fehler aber nicht behoben.

beim starten ganz zum schluss kommt warnmeldung über eth0

ich schafe es nicht die zu lesen die Meldung ist zu schnell weg.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo Demmaro,

das was du suchst steht alles im Handbuch erklärt. Schau mal da.

Notfalls im Abschnitt manuelle Netzwerkkonfiguration.

Also wenn du eine normale IPv4 Verbindung haben möchtest und dein Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte deinem Kernel zur Verfügung steht.

Hier eine Kurzinfo:

route - Zeigt dir an wie die Datenpakete von deinem System geroutet werden um bestimmte Netzwerke zu erreichen. deine Default-route sollte z.B. die IP von deinem Netzwerkrouter sein wenn du so etwas von deinem DSL-Internetprovider bekommen hast. Aber ich gehe davon aus weil du ja dhcp verwendest und das stellen diese kleinen Kisten oft auch bereit.

ifconfig zeigt dir alle Netzwerkdevices an und ihre Aktuelle Konfiguration. 

Einen Eintrag für die DNS-Namensauflösung sollte in der /etc/resolve.conf liegen.

Viel Spaß :)

----------

## franzf

Du hast kannst dich doch in deinem System schon einloggen, die nötigen Pakete sind installiert - warum arbeitest du dann noch über die live-cd? Einfach einloggen ist doch um einiges bequemer  :Wink: 

----------

## Demmaro

ich hatte mittlerweile auch schon rausgefunden das ich nicht mehr mit der livecd starten muß aber danke für den tip 

hab jetzt rausgefunden an was es liegt der Netzwerktreiber ist nicht installiert.

bin dann nach Handbuch, Manuelle Netzwerkkonfiguration vorgegangen

Nach bereitgestellten Kernelmodulen suchen

```
 ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net
```

bekomme ich folgende aufgelistet

```
ethernet     irda                 mii.ko       ppp              sungen_phy.ko                 usb        wireless

fddi            macvlan.ko      phy          sb1000.ko     tokenring                        veth.ko

hippi          mdio.ko           plip           slip               tun.ko                             wan     
```

will erstmal kein wlan einrichten sondern mit rj45 über kabel arbeiten

ich dachte das der ethernet der Treiber ist hab den Befehl

```
modprobe ethernet
```

durchgeführt und bekomme die Meldung

```
FATAL: module ethernet not found
```

bevor ich wild rumprobiere frage ich lieber nach, was von der oberen Auflistung kann der Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte sein?

----------

## Max Steel

Wenn du statt

ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net

denhier

ls -l /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net

verwendest, solltest du erkennen das ethernet hier nur ein Ordner ist  :Wink:  Die Kernelmodule haben alle die Endung .ko

Im Normallfall solltest du mittels lspci einen guten Anhaltspunkt bekommen welches Treibermodul du bauen (bei der KErnelkonfiguration auswählen) musst.

Aber im genkernel sollten bereits alle meistgebrauchten Treiber enthalten sein.

----------

## franzf

Da du so schnell wohl keine neuen Komponenten (v.a. Mainboard incl. die ganzen onboard-chips) bekommen wirst, geh nochmal per livecd rein, mounte eine Partition und speicher dort die Ausgabe eines lspci -k ab:

```
lspci -k >| /mnt/meineplatte/lspci_mein_system
```

das "-k" zeigt den verwendeten Treiber für die entsprechende Hardware an, die kannst du dann in deinen eigenen kernel einbauen.

----------

## Demmaro

also wenn ich den befehl eingebe

```
lspci
```

hab ich die zwei rausgeschrieben die zu netzwerk karte gehören

```
Ethernet controller : atheros Commucations Inc. Ar8131 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)

Network controller: realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191sevB Wireless LAN Controler (rev 10)
```

ethernet controller müsste die netzwerkkarte sein 

oder ist beides auf network kontroller sowie kabel und wlan ?

den Befehl

```
lspci -k >| /mnt/meineplatte/lspci_mein_system
```

bekomme ich nicht hin weis nicht genau was ich da eintragen soll

für meineplatte habe ich sda3 wo mein gentoo drauf ist genommen für mein System weiß ich nicht was damit gemeint ist ? gentoo oder 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 klappt nicht

----------

## franzf

```
mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo

lspci -k > /mnt/gentoo/lspci_von_meinem_system
```

In der live-cd hast du jetzt eine neue Datei "/mnt/gentoo/lspci_von_meinem_system". Wenn du dann in dein System bootest, hast du die Datei direkt unter "/".

Zur Erklärung:

lspci -k gibt etwas auf die Konsole aus. Das > leitet die Ausgabe weiter, in dem Fall in eine Datei. So kannst du alles mögliche an Programmausgaben in Datein schreiben, z.B.

```
ls -l /usr/portage > /tmp/inhalt_von_portage
```

----------

## Demmaro

Konnte den befehl ausführen und die datei abspeichern

hab neu gestartet und die datei geöffnet

 ist das meine lan Netzwerkkarte 

```
Ethernet controller : atheros Commucations Inc. Ar8131 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
```

oder das hier

```
Network controller: realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191sevB Wireless LAN Controler (rev 10)
```

ich weis es nicht genau brächte noch etwas hilfe

----------

## franzf

Es ist die Atheros (bei der anderen steht ja "Wireless Lan" dabei). Leider kenn ich mich mit denen nicht so recht aus.

lspci -k gibt ja auch aus, welcher kernel-Treiber verwendet wird (wenn verfügbar, deshalb livecd, da hast du ja Internet) - das wäre jetzt die interessanteste Angabe  :Smile: 

----------

## Demmaro

ja ich war mir nicht sicher so den treiber hab ich raus gefunden heist bei mir

```
atl1.ko
```

hab den befehl ausgeführt

```
# modprobe atl1
```

danach die ferfügbarkeit geprüft

```

# ifconfig eth0
```

und bekomme

```
eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
```

hab auch überprüft ob das system die netzwerkkarte eth1 benannt hat aber kommt die gleiche fehlermeldung

wurde nicht gefunden jetzt weis ich nicht mehr weiter

----------

## Josef.95

Nur ein blinder Schnellschuss ins Blaue  :Wink: 

Ich vermute du benötigst das CONFIG_ATL1C 

```
atl1c
```

 Treiber-Modul

Siehe zb Hier - dort wird anscheinend der gleiche Chipsatz verwendet.

Ansonsten würde ich versuchen den benötigten Treiber nach Vendor und Device ID zu ermitteln - siehe zb hier

----------

## Demmaro

danke für den tip ich werde mich mal auf den links informieren

inder zwischen zeit habe ich die Rc.log datei ausgelesen

```
more /var/log/rc.log
```

```
Rc.log datei

* Caching service dependencies ...

[ok]

* Stopping local

[ok]

* Saving random seed ...

[ok]

Deactivating swap devices ...

[ok]

* Stopping syslog-ng ...

[ok]

* Bringing down interface lo

*  Removing addresses

* Unmounting loop devices

* unmounting filesystems

* Stopping udev ...

[ok]

*setting system clock using the hardware clock [utc] ...

hwclock: Cannot access the Hardware Clock via any known method.

hwclock Use the --debug option to see the details of our search for an access mehtod.

* Failed to set the system clock

[!!]

* Loading module ohci1394 ...

* Failed to load ohci1394

[!!]

*Autoloaded 0 module(s)

* Checking local filesystems ...

/dev/sda3: clean, 247188/30138368 files, 2544322/120536832 blocks (check in 4 mounts)

/dev/sda1: clean, 36/16704 files, 12603/66560 blocks

[ok]

*Romounting root filesystem read/write ...

[ok]

* Updating /etc/mtab ...

[ok]

* Mounting local filesystems ...

[ok]

* Configuring kernel parameters ...

[ok]

* Creating user login records ...

[ok]

* cleaning /var/run ...

[ok]

* Wiping /tmp directory ...

[ok]

* Setting hostname to tux ...

[ok]

* Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

[ok]

* Loadingkey mappings [de-latin1]

[ok]

Bridging up interface lo

*   127.0.0.1/8 ...

[ok]

* Adding routes via 127.0.0.1 ...

[ok]

* Mounting USB device filesystem [usbfs] ...

[ok]

* Activating swap devices ...

[ok]

* Initializing random number generator ...

[ok]

* Bringing up interface eth0

*   ERROR: interface eth0 does not exist

* Ensure that you have loaded the correct kernel module for you hardware

* ERROR: net.eth0 faled to start

* ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.eth0 wold not start

* starting syslog-ng ...

[ok]

* doing udev cleanups

* Starting local

[ok]

```

vielleicht hilft das ja weiter

----------

## Demmaro

hab nochmal von der livcd getartet und

mount durchgeführt chroot durchgefürht so das ich auf der neuen umgebung bin, hab versucht von dort kernmodule mit modprobe zu laden kommt volgendes

```
Fatal: Error Inserting atl1 (/lib/modules/3.2.1-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/atheros/atlx/atl1.ko): Invalid module format
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Das klappt nicht, da die LiveCD und dein eigenes System wohl unterschiedliche Kernel haben und damit die Module nicht passen.

Versuch das Modul mal nach einem normalen Start (ohne LiveCD) zu laden.

----------

## Demmaro

Wenn ich ohne livecd starte

```
tyx ~ # modprobe atl1
```

sieht man keinen vorgang der Instalation, wechselt einfach ohne jegliche Meldung

```
tux ~ #
```

wenn ich dan mit

```
ifconfig eth0 
```

prüfe kommt

eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

----------

## Finswimmer

wenn du modprobe atl1 eingibst und es kommt keine Ausgabe, dann hat es funktioniert.

Gib danach mal nur "ifconfig" ein.

und zeig mal die Ausgabe von "tail /var/log/messages"

----------

## Demmaro

hab alles raus geschrieben

```
ifconfig

lo      Link encap:Local Loopback

      inet Addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

      UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

      RX Packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 Frame:0

      TX Packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

      collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

      RX bytes:0 (0.0.B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0.B)
```

```
tail /var/log/messages

Mar 3 11:00:10 tux kernel: agpatr_intel 0000:00.0 AGP apeture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

Mar 3 11:00.10 tux kernel: i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low -> IRQ 18

Mar 3 11:00.10 tux kernel: snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

Mar 3 11:00.10 tux kernel: snd:hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

Mar 3 11:00.10 tux kernel: snd:hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

Mar 3 11:00.10 tux kernel: HDMI status Code=3 Pin=4 Presence_Detect=0 ELD_Valid=0

Mar 3 11:00.10 tux kernel: EXT3-fs (sda3): using internal journal

Mar 3 11:00.10 tux kernel: Adding 5119996k swap on /dev/sda2. Priority:-1 extents:1 across:5119996k

Mar 3 11:00.10 tux login[16546]: pam_unix(Login:session):session opened for user root byLOGIN (uid=0) 

Mar 3 11:00.10 tux login[16553]: ROOT LOGIN on `/dev/tty1`
```

----------

## Finswimmer

Hmm.

Normalerweise sollte in der Datei "messages" stehen, dass der Treiber die passende Hardware gefunden hat.

Ein "ifconfig eth0 up" oder "ifconfig eth1 up" hilft wohl auch nichts?

So langsam bin ich überfragt.

----------

## Josef.95

Ich vermute immer noch das "atl1" nicht das passende Modul ist...

Stelle doch einfach mal, wie schon vorgeschlagen das "atl1c" Modul bereit  :Wink: 

----------

## fuchur

Hi

Kannst du denn mit der LiveCd eine Netzwerkverbindung herstellen? Wenn ja 

was sagt den dann ein lsmod?

Wenn nicht kannst du mit der Livecd von http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage

eine Netzwerkverbindung herstellen (basiert auch auf gentoo)? Wenn ja was sagt den dann ein lsmod?

Nicht nur in diesem Thread, aber deine Fehlermeldungen sehen schon etwas merkwürdig aus.

Du solltest er einmal ein Grundgerüst von Gentoo mit Internetverbindung und Browser installieren

und dann Gentoo booten und weg von der chroot Umgebung. 

MfG

----------

## Max Steel

War bei manchen atheros Karten nicht der devivcename ath0 üblich?

----------

## Demmaro

```

"ifconfig eth0 up" oder "ifconfig eth1 up"  
```

gehen auch nicht

Josef.95

wenn ich 

```

modprobe atl1c
```

eingebe bekome ich 

```
FATAL: module atl1c not found 
```

fuchur

mit der livecd kann ich Netzwerkverbindung herstellen das klappt

wenn ich  

lsmod

ausführe kann ich nicht alles lesen der inhalt läuft einfach durch und ich kann nur das Ende lesen mit Befehl more ,less, cat kann man den befehl nicht ausführen ich schreibe mal den tzextz hin den ich lesen kann

sata_svw

----------

## franzf

```
lsmod > geladene-module
```

weißt ja wie das gemeint ist (und wie du das aus der live-cd in auf deine Festplatte bekommst  :Wink:  )

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Demmaro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

```
 lsmod | less 
```

 oder 

```
lsmod >/tmp/modules

less /tmp/modules
```

MfG

----------

## Josef.95

Poste am besten mal die Ausgabe von 

```
lspci -nn | grep Ethernet
```

----------

## Demmaro

schonmal danke an alle die mir versuchen zu helfen

Finswimmer

```

"ifconfig eth0 up" oder "ifconfig eth1 up"  
```

gehen auch nicht wenn ich mein installiertes System starte

Josef.95

wenn ich 

```

modprobe atl1c
```

eingebe bekome ich 

```
FATAL: module atl1c not found 
```

fuchur

mit der livecd kann ich Netzwerkverbindung herstellen das klappt

wenn ich  

lsmod

ausführe kann ich nicht alles lesen der inhalt läuft einfach durch und ich kann nur das Ende lesen mit Befehl more ,less, cat kann man den befehl nicht ausführen ich schreibe mal den Daten hin die ich lesen kann

```
sata_svw                   4006  0

sata_si124                9940  0

sata_si1                   7052  0

sata_promise           9509  0

pata_s182c105         3451  0

pata_cs5530             4085  0

pata_cs5520             3499  0

pata_via                   8121  0

pata_jmicron             2272  0

pata_marvell             2761  0

pata_sis                    9892  1  sata_sis

pata_netcell              2070  0

pata_sc1200             2831  0

pata_pdc202xx_old    4219  0

pata_triflex               2997  0

pata_atiixp                3537  0

pata_opti                  2631  0

pata_amd                 9868  0

pata_ali                    8767  0

pata_it8213               3255  0

pata_pcmcia              9597  0

pcmcia                       29076  1 pata_pcmcia

firmware_class            5123  8 tg3,aic94xx,libsas.qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core                10397  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415              3089  0

pata_ns87410              2629  0

pata_serverworks        4921  0

pata_platform              3176  0

pata_artop                  4645  0

pata_it821x                 8069  0

pata_optidma               4370  0

pata_hpt3x2n               5258  0

pata_hpt3x3                2909  0

pata_hpt37x                10633  0

pata_hpt366                4878  0

pata_cmd64x               5765  0

pata_efar                    3371  0

pata_rz1000                 2586  0

pata_sil680                   4398  0

pata_radisys                 2751  0

pata_pdc2027x              5969  0

pata_mpiix                   135817  0

libata                          135817  53 libsas,pdc_adma,sata_ini162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,libahci,sata_qstor,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,satasvw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_s182c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,

pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_platform,pata_artop,

pata_it821x,,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

```

wenn ich eine neu installation machen sollte soll ich die Manuelle Netzwerkkonfiguration durchführen oder Automatische Netzwerkkonfiguration beim Auktuellen system hab ich automatisch konfiguriert

----------

## Josef.95

 *Demmaro wrote:*   

> wenn ich 
> 
> ```
> modprobe atl1c
> ```
> ...

 

Ja, und ich denke genau da liegt dein Problem - vermutlich fehlt der passende Treiber.

Wenn du die 

```
lspci -nn | grep Ethernet
```

 Ausgabe postest könnte man auch geauer herausfinden welcher der passende Treiber wäre, und diesen dann im Kernel bereitstellen.

----------

## Demmaro

fuchur

hier nochmal die vollständige liste sorry hatte den richtigen Befehl irgendie übersehen

```
lsmod | more

Module         Size Used by

fan         2234 0

ipv6            210768 26

snd_seg_oss          22379 0

snd_seg_midi_event   4588 1 snd_seg_oss

snd_seg             39522 4 snd_seg_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seg_device      4401 2 snd_seg_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss          29491 0

snd_mixer_oss          11966 1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     20936 1

snd_hda_codec_realtec 179966 1

snd_hda_intel          19672 0

snd_hda__codec          54371 3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm             56081 4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

acer_umi          18056 0

snd_timer          15569 2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

processor          24519 4

video             10823 0

sparse_keymap      2384 1 acer_umi

rtc         5154 0

snd             46275 11 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtec,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

backlight      3640 2 acer_wmi,video

soundcore      4457 1 snd

snd_page_alloc      5841 2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

thermal              7586 0

atl1c             26525 0

rfkill             13076 1 acer_wmi

thermal_sys          12434 4 fan,processor,video,thermal

wmi         7083 1 acer_wmi

battery         6069 0

hwmon         1193 1 thermal_sys

button         4175 0

ac         2152 0

tg3            116723 0

libphy             14043 1 tg3 

e1000             83554 0

fuse             54746 1

jfs            136158 0

btrfs            469046 0

zlid_deflate          17552 1 btrfs

raid10             22000 0

raid456             42573 0

async_raid6_recov   1153 1 raid456

async_memcpy      1110 1 raid456

async_pq      2995 1 raid456

async_xor      2113 2 raid456,async_pq

xor         4385 1 async_xor

async_tx      1614 5 raid456,async_raid6_rexcov,async_memcpy;async_pq,async_xor

raid6_pq          77394 2 async_raid6_recov,async_pq

raid1             21458 0

raid0         5862 0

dm_snapshot          23786 0

dm_crypt          13447 0

dm_mirror          11294 0

dm_region_hash           6164 1 dm_mirror

dm_log         7244 2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod             56914 4 dmsnapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan       655 0

hid_sunplus      1321 0

hid_sony      2440 0

hid_samsmung      2702 0

hid_pl         1257 0

hid_petalynx      1850 0

hid_microsoft      2667 0

hid_logitech      6661 0

hid_gyration      1956 0

hid_ezkey      1298 0

hid_cypress      1754 0

hid_chicony      1649 0

hid_cherry      1385 0

hid_belkin      1550 0

hid_apple      4841 0

hid_a4tech      1828 0

sl811_hcd      8727 0

ohci_hcd          17248 0

uchi_hcd          18728 0

usb_storage          39876 0

ehci_hcd          32937 0

aic94xx             64000 0

libsas             44565 1 aic94xx

lpfc            433837 0

qla2xxx            310074 0

megaraid_sas          65934 0

megaraid_mbox          23654 0

megaraid_mm           6777 1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid          35784 0

aacraid             64546 0

sx8             11100 0

DAC9060             61188 0

hpsa             38311 0

cciss             42941 0

3w_9xxx             28905 0

3w_xxx         20595 0

mptsas             43424 0

scsi_transport_sas     20985 3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc         12077 0

scsi_transport_fc      36282 3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt      8216 1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi             13319 0

mptscsih          24037 3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase             75255 4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u             23913 0

dc395x             26891 0

qla1280             19355 0

dmx3191d      9052 0

sym53c8xx          62740 0

gdth             72435 0

advansys          50322 0

initio         15199 0

BusLogic      19389 0

arcmsr         23107 0

aic7xxx         104704 0

aic79xx         119432 0

scsi_transport_spi      19179 5 mptspi,dmx319d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg         23252 0

pdc_adma      5194 0

sata_inic162x      6178 0

sata_mv         23270 0

ata_plix      20815 0

achi         18965 2

libahci         16674 1 ahci

sata_qstor      4977 0

sata_vsc      3814 0

sata_uli      2865 0

sata_sis      3498 0

sata_sx4      7989 0

sata_nv         17983 0

sata_via      7344 0

sata_svw                   4006  0

sata_si124                9940  0

sata_si1                   7052  0

sata_promise           9509  0

pata_s182c105         3451  0

pata_cs5530             4085  0

pata_cs5520             3499  0

pata_via                   8121  0

pata_jmicron             2272  0

pata_marvell             2761  0

pata_sis                    9892  1  sata_sis

pata_netcell              2070  0

pata_sc1200             2831  0

pata_pdc202xx_old    4219  0

pata_triflex               2997  0

pata_atiixp                3537  0

pata_opti                  2631  0

pata_amd                 9868  0

pata_ali                    8767  0

pata_it8213               3255  0

pata_pcmcia              9597  0

pcmcia                       29076  1 pata_pcmcia

firmware_class            5123  8 tg3,aic94xx,libsas.qla1280,advansys,pcmcia

pcmcia_core                10397  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415              3089  0

pata_ns87410              2629  0

pata_serverworks        4921  0

pata_platform              3176  0

pata_artop                  4645  0

pata_it821x                 8069  0

pata_optidma               4370  0

pata_hpt3x2n               5258  0

pata_hpt3x3                2909  0

pata_hpt37x                10633  0

pata_hpt366                4878  0

pata_cmd64x               5765  0

pata_efar                    3371  0

pata_rz1000                 2586  0

pata_sil680                   4398  0

pata_radisys                 2751  0

pata_pdc2027x              5969  0

pata_mpiix                   135817  0

libata                          135817  53 libsas,pdc_adma,sata_ini162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,libahci,sata_qstor,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,satasvw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_s182c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,

pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_platform,pata_artop,

pata_it821x,,pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix 

 
```

josef.95

hab mal rausgeschrieben 

```
lspci -nn | grep Ethernet
```

```

03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: atheros Communications Inc. AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet [1969:1063] (rev c0)

```

----------

## franzf

Der atl1c wird in der livecd verwendet. Du bekommst ihn mit 

Device Drivers -> Network Device Support -> Ethernet Driver Support -> Atheros Devices -> Atheros L1C Gigabit Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

Du bekommst Infos zu den einzelnen Punkten (Kategorie/Teriber) in

* make menuconfig über den Punkt "Help" oder einfach "?" "Enter" tippen

* make nconfig direkt bei "F2"

Dort findest du den Punkt "Symbol" - so heißt dann später das Modul. Bei dem Atheros Treiber steht dort "ATL1C".

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, wenn man mit der Vendor und Device ID deines Chipsatzes nachschaut landet man auf der Seite vom ATL1C Treiber --> http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/ATL1C.html mit allen weiteren nötigen Informationen.

Diesen Treiber musst du, wie franzf schon beschrieben hat, im Kernel bereitstellen.

Damit sollte deine Netzwerkkarte dann funktionieren (von der LiveCD aus tut sie das ja auch).  :Wink: 

Viel Erfolg

----------

## fuchur

Hi

 *Demmaro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Wenn du deine Gentoo booten kannst und auch eine Internetverbindung hast solltest du dir zuerst

einmal eine Seite/Buch wie z.B.: 

http://www.vorkon.de/SU1210.001/drittanbieter/Dokumentation/linuxfibel/content.htm

durchlesen. Ich habe so das gefühlt das es bei dir mit grundlegenden Kenntnissen bei Linux noch mangelt, was sicher

nicht schlimm ist. Wenn meine Vermutung richtig ist wirst du ohne diese von Linux/gentoo relativ schnell

die Schnauze voll habe, und das ist weder böse noch arrogant gemeint (alle haben mal angefangen) sondern 

als Tip gedacht.

MfG

----------

## Demmaro

Heute kam ich endlich dran es auszuprobieren und es hat funktioniert beim starten von meinem System sind die error Meldungen über eth0 weg und ich kann den ping Befehl mit Erfolg durchführen.

vielen dank an euch allen. Jetzt kann ich endlich mein System zu ende installieren.  :Very Happy: 

 fuchur

ja das stimmt habe noch nicht viel mit Linux zu tun gehabt habe mal open Suse 11.1 installiert gehabt und das war es dann auch schon.

openSuse zu installieren ist ja nichts gegenüber von gentoo hier muss man schon viel mehr wissen über Linux und über die Hardware die man hat.

Deswegen vielen dank für den Link ich werde es mir durchlesen.

----------

